# Need Your Help!



## cunhaecouto (Mar 19, 2012)

I composed a very little piece that I will present in the next month and theatre director tell me to wrote a contextualization of my piece (say what are influences from other composers...). I think all people can say this except me because I will comment with my own emotions (and other things) that are not scientific.
My piece is in the next link (sound midi unhappily): 



Thanks!
Fernando Couto


----------



## Dimboukas (Oct 12, 2011)

It reminds me of Ravel, especially some piano parts!


----------

